# Free Story: Farewell to the Master



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

*Farewell to the Master*

The 1951 movie "The Day The Earth Stood Still" was based on this short story. It was originally published in the October 1940 edition of the
pulp sci-fi magazine "Astounding Science-Fiction." A new version of the movie is coming out in a couple of weeks, so folks might enjoy reading the original story.

Woody has made the story (which is out of copyright and in the public domain) available in a Kindle version. You can download it here. Once the file is on your computer, you can transfer with the USB cable or email it <name>@kindle.com

Enjoy!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I dood it.  Thank you.


----------



## Pauline (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank You! Just downloaded it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks!  I will add this to the Free Book list...

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks, just downloaded it!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It’d been so long since I read that story I had forgotten most of it. Great read.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Michael Rennie was ill
The day the Earth stood still
But he told us where we stand

And Flash Gordon was there
In silver underwear
Claude Rains was the Invisible Man

Then something went wrong
For Fay Wray and King Kong
They got caught in a celluloid jam

Then at a deadly pace,
It came from outer space
And this is how the message ran:

Science fiction double feature
Doctor X will build a creature
See androids fighting Brad and Janet
Ann Francis stars in Forbidden Planet
Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-ohhhhh
At the late night double feature picture show


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

So I managed to plow through this story and I was reminded, once again, that I really do not care for science fiction.

Oh well, the price was right.

L


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, it _was_ written in 1940. It's not a good example of SF in general, these days. The genre has matured a great deal.

But it's OK not to like some genres. Personally, I can't stand to read most fantasy. But I have friends that do and we have agreed to still talk to one another.  

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Well, it _was_ written in 1940. Its not a good example of SF in general, these days. The genre has matured a great deal.
> 
> But its OK not to like some genres. Personally, I cant stand to read most fantasy. But I have friends that do and we have agreed to still talk to one another.
> 
> Mike


I read both SF and fantasy. I guess that's why I talk to myself.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I read both SF and fantasy. I guess that's why I talk to myself.


Me, too. It's not that I don't read _any_ fantasy..... I like the Dresden books, The Garrett P.I. books, Brust's Vlad series, Simon Green's books, Zelazny's Amber series, and a few others.

Mike


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, I'll give myself a pat on the back because I actually read the whole thing! LOL

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I read both SF and fantasy. I guess that's why I talk to myself.


Aaahhh... that explains it!!


----------

